# Anybody got a Dragon 1/6 Buzz Aldrin Apollo Spacesuit Figure



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I found one loose at a Goodwill Store, and I'm not smart enough to figure out what goes where on the spacesuit, does anybody have one, and if so could you scan the instructions for me please?


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Found out with a little net research there weren't any instructions included. If anybody ever needs help figuring out the maze of hoses and straps on the backpack and chestpack, this will get you through it:

http://www.collectspace.com/resources/models_buckreview.html


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

OH, man! When I was in to collecting G.I. Joe's, I had the pleasure of seeing one of those put together. It's bewildering, lemmetellya! 

Good find on both the figure and the website, Scott. Hope you got a good deal on the fig.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

$4 at Goodwill! No box or base, but, he came with a big ziploc bag of accessories taped to his legs, it even has the Boluva watch!


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

Still want to get one of those, they are so well done. Surprised you found it at a Goodwill store, certainly nothing to let kids play with. Does it have "EE Aldrin" as the name patch or "Buck" ? I know that the first series had a madeup name. There was an accurizing set for this as well a few years back, had additional markings on a cloth background; don't recall who produced them.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

It has the EE Aldrin stencil on the chestpack. I don't think it was owned by a child, other than a little paint rubbed off the nose & chin by the extremely tight fitting "bubble" inner helmet it's pretty much mint. If you find any info on the accurizing set I'd be interested in hearing about it.

Never mind, found it! I got to order a set to convert him to a Alan Bean!:

http://members.aol.com/EVAASTRO/A14mods.html


----------



## steveg (Nov 14, 2009)

How much are these going for now? I've got one unopened.


----------

